# Realtek wireless RTL8191SU installation.



## zero (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi,

I recently bought a tiny desktop computer (Asrock 152d) and I'm actually trying to install FreeBSD on it.
Firstly, it's: *1T2R 802.11b/g/n* (from here but honestly I don't know what that means. Chipset? Constructor? Technology?). Then, I found, on some forums, people saying that this card is a *RTL8192SU* chipset. So, it seems to be an USB wireless
card (**lol**), I also tried to get more informations about this card but I found nothing with a *pciconf -lv* or a *dmesg* (maybe a suspicious 'NEC Electronics Hong Kong' device with an USB subclass and a serial bus class?). However, I even tried the run driver... with no succes.

So I'm turning to you to find if someone could throw light on my way.

Here is *dmesg*:

```
Copyright (c) 1992-2011 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
	The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE #0: Fri Feb 18 02:24:46 UTC 2011
    root@almeida.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC i386
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
CPU: Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU D525   @ 1.80GHz (1802.69-MHz 686-class CPU)
  Origin = "GenuineIntel"  Id = 0x106ca  Family = 6  Model = 1c  Stepping = 10
  Features=0xbfebfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,DTS,
ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,HTT,TM,PBE>
  Features2=0x40e31d<SSE3,DTES64,MON,DS_CPL,TM2,SSSE3,CX16,xTPR,PDCM,MOVBE>
  AMD Features=0x20100000<NX,LM>
  AMD Features2=0x1<LAHF>
  TSC: P-state invariant
real memory  = 2147483648 (2048 MB)
avail memory = 2090602496 (1993 MB)
ACPI APIC Table: <123010 APIC1139>
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 4 CPUs
FreeBSD/SMP: 1 package(s) x 2 core(s) x 2 HTT threads
 cpu0 (BSP): APIC ID:  0
 cpu1 (AP/HT): APIC ID:  1
 cpu2 (AP): APIC ID:  2
 cpu3 (AP/HT): APIC ID:  3
ioapic0: Changing APIC ID to 4
ioapic0 <Version 2.0> irqs 0-23 on motherboard
kbd1 at kbdmux0
acpi0: <123010 RSDT1139> on motherboard
acpi0: [ITHREAD]
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
acpi0: reservation of ffc00000, 380000 (3) failed
acpi0: reservation of fee00000, 1000 (3) failed
acpi0: reservation of 0, a0000 (3) failed
acpi0: reservation of 100000, 7ff00000 (3) failed
Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 1000
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x808-0x80b on acpi0
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu1: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu2: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu3: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
uhci0: <Intel 82801H (ICH8) USB controller USB-D> port 0xb480-0xb49f irq 16 at device 26.0 on pci0
uhci0: [ITHREAD]
uhci0: LegSup = 0x2f00
usbus0: <Intel 82801H (ICH8) USB controller USB-D> on uhci0
uhci1: <Intel 82801H (ICH8) USB controller USB-E> port 0xb400-0xb41f irq 21 at device 26.1 on pci0
uhci1: [ITHREAD]
uhci1: LegSup = 0x2f00
usbus1: <Intel 82801H (ICH8) USB controller USB-E> on uhci1
ehci0: <Intel 82801H (ICH8) USB 2.0 controller USB2-B> mem 0xfeaff400-0xfeaff7ff irq 18 at device 26.7
 on pci0
ehci0: [ITHREAD]
usbus2: EHCI version 1.0
usbus2: <Intel 82801H (ICH8) USB 2.0 controller USB2-B> on ehci0
pci0: <multimedia, HDA> at device 27.0 (no driver attached)
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 22 at device 28.0 on pci0
pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0xdc00-0xdc7f mem 0xf7000000-0xf7ffffff,
 0xe0000000-0xefffffff,0xde000000-0xdfffffff irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci2
pci2: <multimedia, HDA> at device 0.1 (no driver attached)
pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 22 at device 28.4 on pci0
pci3: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
re0: <RealTek 8168/8111 B/C/CP/D/DP/E PCIe Gigabit Ethernet> port 0xe800-0xe8ff mem
 0xf5ffb000-0xf5ffbfff,0xf5ffc000-0xf5ffffff irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci3
re0: Using 1 MSI messages
re0: Chip rev. 0x2c000000
re0: MAC rev. 0x00000000
miibus0: <MII bus> on re0
rgephy0: <RTL8169S/8110S/8211B media interface> PHY 1 on miibus0
rgephy0:  10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 10baseT-FDX-flow, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, 100baseTX-FDX-flow,
 1000baseT, 1000baseT-master, 1000baseT-FDX, 1000baseT-FDX-master, 1000baseT-FDX-flow,
 1000baseT-FDX-flow-master, auto, auto-flow
re0: Ethernet address: e0:69:95:23:8e:40
re0: [FILTER]
pcib3: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 23 at device 28.5 on pci0
pci4: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib3
pci4: <serial bus, USB> at device 0.0 (no driver attached)
uhci2: <Intel 82801H (ICH8) USB controller USB-A> port 0xbc00-0xbc1f irq 23 at device 29.0 on pci0
uhci2: [ITHREAD]
uhci2: LegSup = 0x2f00
usbus3: <Intel 82801H (ICH8) USB controller USB-A> on uhci2
```

Here is *pciconf -lv*

```
hostb0@pci0:0:0:0:	class=0x060000 card=0xa0001849 chip=0xa0008086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
uhci0@pci0:0:26:0:	class=0x0c0300 card=0x28341849 chip=0x28348086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI *4'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
uhci1@pci0:0:26:1:	class=0x0c0300 card=0x28351849 chip=0x28358086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI *5'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
ehci0@pci0:0:26:7:	class=0x0c0320 card=0x283a1849 chip=0x283a8086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'ICH8 Enhanced USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (81EC1043 (?))'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
none0@pci0:0:27:0:	class=0x040300 card=0x58901849 chip=0x284b8086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Intel audio controller embedded with the 82801H chipset ( ICH8 chipset ) (82801H)'
    class      = multimedia
    subclass   = HDA
pcib1@pci0:0:28:0:	class=0x060400 card=0x283f1849 chip=0x283f8086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801H (ICH8 Family) PCIe Port 1'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib2@pci0:0:28:4:	class=0x060400 card=0x28471849 chip=0x28478086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801H (ICH8 Family) PCIe Port 5'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib3@pci0:0:28:5:	class=0x060400 card=0x28491849 chip=0x28498086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801H (ICH8 Family) PCIe Port 6'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
uhci2@pci0:0:29:0:	class=0x0c0300 card=0x28301849 chip=0x28308086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI *1'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
uhci3@pci0:0:29:1:	class=0x0c0300 card=0x28311849 chip=0x28318086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI *2'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
uhci4@pci0:0:29:2:	class=0x0c0300 card=0x28321849 chip=0x28328086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI *3'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
ehci1@pci0:0:29:7:	class=0x0c0320 card=0x28361849 chip=0x28368086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI *1'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
pcib4@pci0:0:30:0:	class=0x060401 card=0x24481849 chip=0x24488086 rev=0xf4 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801 Family (ICH2/3/4/5/6/7/8/9-M) Hub Interface to PCI Bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
isab0@pci0:0:31:0:	class=0x060100 card=0x28151849 chip=0x28158086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801HEM (ICH8M-E) LPC Interface Controller'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-ISA
atapci0@pci0:0:31:1:	class=0x01018a card=0x28501849 chip=0x28508086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801H (ICH8 Family) Ultra ATA Storage Controllers'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = ATA
atapci1@pci0:0:31:2:	class=0x01018f card=0x28281849 chip=0x28288086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801 (ICH8M) 3 port SATA Controller'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = ATA
none1@pci0:0:31:3:	class=0x0c0500 card=0x283e1849 chip=0x283e8086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'SM Bus Controller (PCIVEN_8086&DEV_283E&SUBSYS_FF641179&REV_033&B1B)'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = SMBus
vgapci0@pci0:2:0:0:	class=0x030000 card=0x0a641849 chip=0x0a6410de rev=0xa2 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'NVIDIA Corporation'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA
none2@pci0:2:0:1:	class=0x040300 card=0x0be31849 chip=0x0be310de rev=0xa1 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'NVIDIA Corporation'
    class      = multimedia
    subclass   = HDA
re0@pci0:3:0:0:	class=0x020000 card=0x81681849 chip=0x816810ec rev=0x06 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Realtek Semiconductor'
    device     = 'Gigabit Ethernet NIC(NDIS 6.0) (RTL8168/8111/8111c)'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
none3@pci0:4:0:0:	class=0x0c0330 card=0x01941849 chip=0x01941033 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'NEC Electronics Hong Kong'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
```

Did I miss something?


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 2, 2012)

Mini PCIe devices can be either PCI or USB, the slot handles both.  USB devices won't show up on pciconf(8) output, use usbconfig(8).


----------



## zero (Feb 3, 2012)

Well, here is what I get:

```
ugen2.2: [b]<product 0x8172 vendor 0x0bda>[/b] at usbus2, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=ON
```

Ok, it's a *8172  RTL8191SU 802.11n WLAN Adapter* (Source)
Is there any driver? OpenBSD seems to support it my blog.


----------

